# Imidacloprid indoor use for fleas



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi, going to use Imidacloprid indoor to treat fleas
Dominion 2L, Professional Termite Control

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BWVUR6


Will use with Nyguard Insect Growth Regulator(safe for indoor)
It does kill fleas, it not allow them to grow.



Label says:Outside only around homes or commercial buildings. Indoor spraying is limited to spot treatments for live termite infestations. The product cannot be used indoors for ant or pest control. 



Why I cannot use it indoor?



We are cattery and have lots of cats and kittens.
All Pyrethroids safe for humans and cats, but toxic for cats.
Any flea poison labeled to use indoor is pyrethroid.
Anything ends with thrin is pyrethroid and toxic for cats.



I isolate cats in different rooms and use deltamertrine, it works but after one week i see fleas again. I cannot threat whole house. 


Imidacloprid is safe for humas and cats 

https://www.sciencedirect.com/topics/pharmacology-toxicology-and-pharmaceutical-science/imidacloprid

And even used for anti flea drops Advantage



Another product Fipronil, but it also for outdoor





If I cannot use this, can you recommend another product safe for cats?
No pyrethroids.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Not a professional pest guy.

Look up the SDS or MSDS. (Safety Data Sheet.)

I can understand your confusion. The EPA requires a "diaper" test for safety. The chemical was broadcast inside, allowed to dry, then a diaper was rubbed on the area. The chemical was found in too high of concentration on the diaper per EPA standards.

So, it's a risk to children & animals. Outside, it's a risk to bees & wildlife. The dose on cats, topically, goes in the bloodstream & is considered safe.

The actual maker is Control Solutions.

The termite solution can be used in cracks & crevices, carefully, inside. See under "Ants" on the info.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

You can call the company, too.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have 8 female cats, 2 male cats, 6 litter with kittens.
I called local company and they said I need to remove animals out. But I cannot.

Why bottle with deltamethrin says "protection for 12 month" if diaper test does not show chemicals in test?

I understand, everybody lies, and in real life it can be 4 month.... no, one week in my situation.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I was only talking about Imidacloprid.

Why can't you move the animals temporarily?

Are you breeding cats or is it a shelter?


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

I have 8 female cats, 2 male cats, 6 litter with kittens.
We breed them. How I will move them? May be temporary to another room four couple hours.

I called local company and they said I need to remove animals out. But I cannot.

I found SDS and it says nothing about indoor or outdoor use
Toxic dose 1.2g per kilo.

780 ml botte consist 167 Gramm or pure immidacloprid. Enough to kill fat 140 kg man. But probably he vomit it out. Whole bottle, oral

By skin contact it can kill only large dog if you wash dog in it.

But whole bottle diluted to 50 gallon solution and actually 1 gallon enough to flood whole big house.
Actually I spend 1/2 gallon to spray whole house.

1/2 gallon is only can kill 1.4 kg animal if taking oral.


By the way, pyrethroids does not usually says(sds too) it toxic for cats. But it toxic and no even toxic dose provided. Even dog threated with advantix K9(contain pyrethroids) can kill cat if they sleep together.

Veterinary doctors shocked in this situation.

One our cat die after pyrethroids and cheap anti flea drops(they not more dangerous, they just does not work)
Another cats OK and no symptoms, does not look it pyrethroids. But veterinary said she may have bad liver. She may eat flea drops. I don't know. But I use only stuff bought in Wal-Mart according to instruction


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Advantage flea drops for large dogs says do not use on small dogs, do not use on cats. But they 4ml instead of 0.23 ml for kittens. With same price.
Website says the same, lots if cats dies by miscalculation or by using drops for dogs with pyrethroids.

But lots of people do it.

Cat shelters does not buy specials drops, they use this chemical, mix it with nyguard and drop to cats.

Also they use it to theat rooms. 

But my cats more expensive than their cats.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hopefully, a professional will see this & answer. 

They may be insisting that they be out because they are valuable & they are liable.
Can you wait to do the termites until the kittens are sold?

I find that topical Imidacloprid on a few cats effects fleas on most. (Feral cats) The kittens are sensitive to it, though.

I once flea bombed a house & we stayed in a room that I thought was blocked to house air. It was miserable because I could smell the insecticide. I noticed yesterday that the main flea bombs are pyrethrins.

Could you rent a truck? I don't know what the weather is like there.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Every female cat protect kittens from another cats, kittens not vaccinated, male cats pee everywhere, they even mark female during mating, so truck is not an option. Male cats can kill kittens.

pyrethrins is bomb for cat too.

I need to treat rooms and move cats from one room to another. Threat kittens 1+ month with shampoo, before 1 month with dawn dish soap, after 2 month with flea drops.

I treating does not help, as I read 2-3 treating needed. Professionals do it once(I think) So, how many chemicals they put into house? I don't need mini Bhopal inside house.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Maybe you need to try something less aggressive? Much lower concentration of Imidacloprid? Spray it separate from the growth regulator? The growth regulator you can spray all over everything with no worries and it is effective for a long time.

Treat each animal individually with topical application instead of Imidacloprid? I used to use fipronil based brands but there were issue with using the cheap dog version on cats so I'm afraid to use it on cats now. Currently I am using Revolution (Stronghold in Europe) because it kills ear mites, worms and fleas.
I buy the extra large dog package and measure out the dosage with a small syringe. Still more expensive than Imidacloprid though. 
Are the cast freely roaming outdoors? That is a big problem but you can use growth regulator on the areas they frequent. Rain washes it away of course so you have to reapply more frequently.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Cages in truck? How long would it be?


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

My cages weight 700 lbs each and not removable, I dont have another one
View attachment 536433



Well I can make less concentrated immidacloprid.

Flea drops with immidacloprid better than fipronil
Can be used at 8 weeks and not found in breast milk


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

This is what the professionals will tell you: Remove all animals and have them treated at the vet for fleas the same day the pest company comes. One of the best products to use is Alpine Flea and Bed Bug. It contains the active ingredient Dinotefuran, which has been granted "reduced risk" status by the EPA. The animals must still be out though. This product kills fleas and eggs for months. We won't even touch a flea job if the customer won't get the pets out and have them treated. Re-entry time is only 4 hours.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It says don't use on pregnant or nursing mothers.:sad:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What is the whitish cat? I feed a feral kitten that looks just like that.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

I cannot treat kittens and I cant remove them. I camnot treat pregnant cats, only by shampoo.

Alpine is aerosol and not cheap itself, requred at least 10 cans to treat everything. =$200.

But I found Alpine WAG
10g/gallon = 0.1% 

Dominion 2l requred 0.6oz is per gallon(128oz) of 21.4% product
= 0.1%

Same. Both products is neonicotinoids. Both the same.
Alpine WSG is more expensive.
And labeled to use indoor
So... is this what I need?
$64 per 200gr of water soluble granules on Amazon.
Spey and reentry after 4 hours.
I will spray 1 half of house, then another one.


----------



## alex6999 (Nov 11, 2017)

Nik333 said:


> It says don't use on pregnant or nursing mothers.


Well, advantage save on nursing mother, can be used even on pregnant.
Frontline or petarmour no.



Nik333 said:


> What is the whitish cat? I feed a feral kitten that looks just like that.


If you talking about cage photo, it's silver black shaded British Shorthair


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Whoa, you have the cats, all right. And I thought I was crazy with my 6.


----------

